# Curse you fishing gods!!!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sometimes it just isn't your day. The picture says it all.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

What was that, like 1/4" short?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

More like 3 inches short. They have to be 33 at the fork.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry guys but what is that. I can't really see it


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Cobia


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you. That is what i thought


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont feel too bad man. I caught one that was for sure over min size but since I forgot my measuring stick I didnt feel comfortable keeping him with out getting a sure measurement.

As soon as I got home that day I looked at my stick and that fish was well over thirty three inches. Oh well.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Better than working! I have yet caught a keeper Cobia but its on the bucket list.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

iv got to start taking more time off, so i can keep filling my bucket list.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Dont feel too bad man. I caught one that was for sure over min size but since I forgot my measuring stick I didnt feel comfortable keeping him with out getting a sure measurement.
> 
> As soon as I got home that day I looked at my stick and that fish was well over thirty three inches. Oh well.


I feel pretty bad about it, cause the fish died. I gaffed him thinking he was definitely a keeper. Didn't want to take the chance of pulling a green cobia into the yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't beat your self up about it. It happens. I lip gaffed mine so I think he made it. 

Saturday I went out and lost a BEAST bull dolphin that broke 80# mono leader. The crazy thing, I hooked him in 20 ft of water just yards before I hit the sand bar. We need to get a trip together now that I don't have to paddle anymore.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*Fishtrack madness*

Oh my god guys, click on the fishtrack thing on the bottom of this page and check out miss REEF calender!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Just saying that I don't think "god" had anything to do with gaffing an undersized fish.

Regardless, shame it didn't stretch - wanna feel bad, watch a shrimp netter toss tons of bycatch off -


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Stressless said:


> wanna feel bad, watch a shrimp netter toss tons of bycatch off -


When I get my shrimp boat.....


----------

